# MTB Karte & Runden, Wangen im Allgäu



## mikeomike (27. März 2015)

*
Update 03/2016: *Karte auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, Runden überarbeitet.

*GPX-Download:* Rechte Maustaste, „Ziel speichern unter“.


*MTB Karte, Wangen im Allgäu (GPX)*

Jeder Trail ist auf der Karte kurz beschrieben (Nummern anklicken).


*MTB Runden, Wangen im Allgäu:*

*Epplings Runde (GPX)* - 16 km, 360 Höhenmeter
Highlightrunde, einige der besten und am meisten befahrenen Trails der Gegend.

*Ratzenried Runde (GPX)* - 20 km, 380 Höhenmeter
Vier sehr lohnende, z.T. lange Wald- und Tobelabfahrten.
Den 2. Teil von Abfahrt 3 sollte man nur fahren, wenn der Jägerstand zu Beginn leer ist (Fensterläden zu).

*Rempen Runde (GPX)* - 14 km, 340 Höhenmeter
Lieblingsrunde, sechs anspruchsvolle Abfahrten auf kleinen Pfaden, einsam.
Die Abfahrt 2 und 3 sollte man nur fahren, wenn die Jägerstände leer sind. Bei 2 sieht man ihn oben von der Kante, bei 3 vom Anstieg zuvor.

*Nieratz Runde (GPX)* - 12 km, 270 Höhenmeter
Kleine Runde, hoher Trailanteil, drei lange Abfahrten, zwei kurze.

*Elitzer Runde (GPX)* - 16 km, 340 Höhenmeter
Leichte Runde, drei versteckte Abfahrten beim Elitzer Weiher.


----------



## allgäuhopper (27. März 2015)

Hallo, trag doch einfach die Trails mit Attributen bei osm.org (mtb:scale 0..5 mtb:scale:uphill 0..5) ein und alle haben etwas davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecka-Joe (28. März 2015)

Saubere Arbeit Gerold.
Die Touren muss ich mal nach der Arbeit unter die Stollen nehmen.

Gruß Joe


----------



## slimane- (29. März 2015)

Super Sache 

Da lohnt es sich doch doppelt mal wieder die Verwandtschaft zu besuchen


----------



## BierVernichter (29. März 2015)

Besten Dank für die Arbeit. Da werd ich doch mal vorbei schauen müssen.


----------



## joobermeyer (17. April 2015)

Ich wüsste da noch viele andere  sogar ein top trail ist richtig richtig lang und nur bergab aber zurzeit leider gesperrt :/


----------



## mikeomike (21. April 2015)

Du machst es ja spannend!


----------



## philipmoritz (22. April 2015)

Und verrätst du uns auch wo dieser Trail ist? 
Gibt es denn in Wangen Enduristen oder ähnliches, die sich regelmäßig, für ne Runde treffen?


----------



## *TiKay* (22. April 2015)

philipmoritz schrieb:


> Und verrätst du uns auch wo dieser Trail ist?
> Gibt es denn in Wangen Enduristen oder ähnliches, die sich regelmäßig, für ne Runde treffen?



Ich fahr mit der Radunion fast immer Mi und manchmal Sa. Sind ordentlich unterwegs mit Trailanteil und ca 30 Km in 2 Stunden (mal mehr, mal weniger).
Ich selbst fahr dann an anderen Tagen je nach Lust und Zeit Abends fast nur Berg hoch um wieder runter zu fahren.

Also ja es gibt die Enduristen


----------



## philipmoritz (22. April 2015)

An die radunion hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht! Zu meiner Zeit gab es da nur das Rennrad. Hört sich aber sehr gut an. Wo treffen die sich denn?


----------



## *TiKay* (22. April 2015)

Jeden Montag und Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Waldnerparkplatz - gegenüber vom Bäcker Huber. Und Samstag um 13 Uhr am selben Platz. Wenn du es nicht findest könne wir uns auch am Keller treffen und weiter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipmoritz (22. April 2015)

*TiKay* schrieb:


> Jeden Montag und Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Waldnerparkplatz - gegenüber vom Bäcker Huber. Und Samstag um 13 Uhr am selben Platz. Wenn du es nicht findest könne wir uns auch am Keller treffen und weiter fahren.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich wohne unweit davon, insofern kenne ich diesen. Ich bin ab Sonntag wieder da und hoffe ich am Montag mit.


----------



## Buddy85 (14. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Arbeit. Werde ich am Wochenende gleich testen.


----------



## duc-mo (28. Mai 2015)

Perfekte Übersicht, DANKE! Deine GPS Tracks hatte ich an anderer Stelle ja schon gelobt und so eine Übersicht hatte ich mir auch schon länger mal vorgenommen um Trails mal anders zu kombinieren. Genau das werde ich demnächst mal machen... 

Der DAV Wangen trifft sich übrigens Mittwochs um 18uhr am Spielplatz auf dem Kohlplatz, wobei auch Nichtmitgliedschaft erwünscht sind.


----------



## duc-mo (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hab am Wochenende mal deine Vallerey und Karbachtal Runden gedreht und habe zusätzlich deine Abfahrt vom Prassberg und deine Nr45 eingebaut... Hier mal ein kurzes Feetback...
Vielleicht hab ich ja den ein oder anderen Einstieg nicht richtig erwischt oder du stehst darauf dich durchs Dickicht zu wühlen. Insgesamt würde ich empfehlen "sicherheitshalber" mal lange Hosen zu tragen, weil doch einige Durchfahrten durch Meterhohe Brennnesseln dabei waren... 
Die Karbachtal Runde werde ich wohl nicht noch mal wiederholen. Die Trails waren mir zu unbefahren / unsichtbar und quer durch den Wald zu fahren finde ich blöd... Lediglich die Abfahrt Nr69 fand ich richtig gut. Leider hat irgend ein Spaßvogel den gesamten Trail an der Argen mit Stöcken ausgelegt. Nach 20min des Wegräumens hab ich aufgegeben, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja noch mal jemand von euch den Trail auf zu räumen... Denn der Weg ist mindestens so nett wie der am Röhrmoos.
Die Vallerey Runde fand ich ganz gut. Die Trails zur Argen am Ende sind super, die Abfahrt von Vallerey Nr 36 fand ich unschön. Die 37 im Anschluss war dagegen um so besser und wiederholenswert. 
Deine Variante vom Prassberg ist immernoch total unbefahren und endet in einem Meer aus Brennnesseln, so wie letztes Jahr.  Für mich ist die "steile" Variante immer noch die Bessere...
Ach und die Nr45, immer wieder gut!

DANKE fürs Zusammenstellen!!!


----------



## mikeomike (23. Juni 2015)

NEU in die Karte habe ich den Trail Nummer 79 eingefügt. Ein echt cooler Trail! Es ist eine immerhin 530 m lange Singletrail-Waldabfahrt mit 65 Höhenmetern. Damit ist sie eine der längsten Abfahrten der Gegend und hat sicher das Zeug zum Klassiker. Sie verläuft durchgehend entlang eine Abbruchkante im Wald und endet bei Nieratz-Bad. Es handelt sich um den Tipp von joobermeyer (s.o.). Der Trail war durch Waldarbeiten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, ist aber jetzt wieder in einem guten Zustand.

So findet ihr den Trail:
Auf den Weg zum bekannten „Gisis Trail“ (Nummer 81) kommt man an einer Bank am Waldrand vorbei. Von der Bank folgt man dem Forstweg 200 m leicht bergauf Richtung „Gisis Trail“, dann biegt man links in einen schlechteren Forstweg ein. Dem folgt man 100 m ohne Steigung bis er einen scharfen Linksknick macht. Direkt nach dem Linksknick (3 m) findet ihr rechts ein Tunnel im Dickicht. Das ist der Beginn des Trails. Nach 10 m ist man an der Kante, deren Verlauf der Trail dann folgt.
Wer mit der Beschreibung nicht viel anfangen kann: Ich hab den Trail in die Pfärrich Runde (GPS) aufgenommen (dort Trail 8). Da könnt ihr euch die Zufahrt auf der Karte anschauen.

duc-mo, freut mich, dass Du die Runden ausprobiert hast! Manche unbekannten Wege bräuchten leider etwas Pflege nach einem Sturm oder wenn die Brennnesseln wuchern. Wenn sie mehr befahren wären, würde sich das von selbst regeln ...

Viel Spaß auf dem Trail, ich hoffe, er gefällt Euch ;-)


----------



## duc-mo (25. Juni 2015)

mikeomike schrieb:


> NEU in die Karte habe ich den Trail Nummer 79 eingefügt. Ein echt cooler Trail!



Schönes Ding, danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbiniandirt (26. Juni 2015)

mikeomike schrieb:


> NEU in die Karte habe ich den Trail Nummer 79 eingefügt. Ein echt cooler Trail! Es ist eine immerhin 530 m lange Singletrail-Waldabfahrt mit 65 Höhenmetern. Damit ist sie eine der längsten Abfahrten der Gegend und hat sicher das Zeug zum Klassiker. Sie verläuft durchgehend entlang eine Abbruchkante im Wald und endet bei Nieratz-Bad. Es handelt sich um den Tipp von joobermeyer (s.o.). Der Trail war durch Waldarbeiten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, ist aber jetzt wieder in einem guten Zustand.
> 
> So findet ihr den Trail:
> Auf den Weg zum bekannten „Gisis Trail“ (Nummer 81) kommt man an einer Bank am Waldrand vorbei. Von der Bank folgt man dem Forstweg 200 m leicht bergauf Richtung „Gisis Trail“, dann biegt man links in einen schlechteren Forstweg ein. Dem folgt man 100 m ohne Steigung bis er einen scharfen Linksknick macht. Direkt nach dem Linksknick (3 m) findet ihr rechts ein Tunnel im Dickicht. Das ist der Beginn des Trails. Nach 10 m ist man an der Kante, deren Verlauf der Trail dann folgt.
> ...



Ich denke einer der besten Trails hier um Wangen  hab ihn im november letzten Jahres zufällig mit @joobermeyer gefunden  schön das er wieder frei ist


----------



## Korbiniandirt (7. Juli 2015)

Wenn man bei Trail nr 80 nach dem alten Bachbett links fährt und zwischen 2 Bäumen durch geht der Trail noch weiter


----------



## Korbiniandirt (7. Juli 2015)

https://video-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpf1/v/t42.1790-2/11662027_863029403763051_871251922_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InJlc180MjZfY3JmXzIzX21haW5fMy4wX3NkIn0=&rl=563&vabr=313&oh=fb6992ccacb86373811cda57bb7b0bc0&oe=559C3E84

Yehaaa

@mikeomike schau dich mal an dem Trail ein wenig um haben noch ne super Abfahrt gefunden, müsste nur frei geräumt werden  fast ganz oben rechts


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2015)

Das Video geht irgendwie nicht. Lohnt es sich bei den Trails auch mal den Downhiller auszupacken?


----------



## mikeomike (9. Juli 2015)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Trail nr 80 nach dem alten Bachbett links fährt und zwischen 2 Bäumen durch geht der Trail noch weiter




Wow, ja stimmt, so ist der 80er Trail erste Sahne, stark! Danke!


----------



## Korbiniandirt (9. Juli 2015)

i


----------



## Korbiniandirt (9. Juli 2015)

mikeomike schrieb:


> Wow, ja stimmt, so ist der 80er Trail erste Sahne, stark! Danke!



Dankeschön


----------



## *TiKay* (9. Juli 2015)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich und meine Freunde haben uns unglaublich viel Mühe gegeben den Trail 79, herzurichten und Sprünge reinzubauen, aber irgebdein  Depp muss natürlich wieder die ganzen Sprünge mutwillig zerstören einfach nur armselig. wir werden die Sprünge solange wieder aufbauen, bis du es kapiert hast.


Was soll denn der Quark. Manchmal muss man sich echt wundern. Danke für euren Einsatz.


----------



## hano! (9. Juli 2015)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> unglaublich viel Mühe gegeben den Trail 79, herzurichten und Sprünge reinzubauen,



*Das berechtigt Euch aber jetzt nicht im Wald (wild)Sprünge aufzubauen! Eventuell möchte manche einfach nur einen schöne Trail fahren der schon lange vor Dir/Euch da war, ohne künstliche bauten und Sprünge. Wenn ihr Airtime möchtet geht unter die Autobahn, da seit ihr richtig. Wer ist schlimmer, der Stöckchen leger oder der Rampenbauer? Ich meine, der Wald ist kein Bikepark. Es tut mir trotzdem leid um eure verschwendete Zeit.*

*.
*


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2015)

Also wenn man die Sprünge umfahren kann würd ich mal den Ball flach halten! In D wird doch eh alles entschäft: Wanderwege werden zu Premiumwanderwegen wo auch ja jeder 84-jährige mit dem Rollator notfalls vom Sanka abgeholt werden kann und die Bikeparks bieten auch immer weniger anspruchsvolle und naturbelassene Strecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbiniandirt (9. Juli 2015)

geht echt net


----------



## Korbiniandirt (9. Juli 2015)

Aber ich würde sagen falls der Typ hier unter uns ist wäre es cool wenn wir eine Lösung finden


----------



## duc-mo (9. Juli 2015)

Schön das das Trailnetzwerk wächst und hier geteilt wird. Wahrlich keine Selbstverständlichkeit!!!

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es etwas vermessen, wenn man die Zerstörung von illegal auf fremdem Grund und Boden aufgebauten Sprüngen anprangert. Mag ja sein dass du mit irgend jemandem gesprochen hast der sich als "Eigentümer" ausgegeben hat, aber vielleicht war das ja nur der Nachbar vom Eigentümer oder ähnliches... Und selbst wenn es der Besitzer war, kann der von der finalen Dimension der Bauten überrascht worden sein... Beim illegalen Trailbau ergeben sich immer Haftungsprobleme für den Besitzer und entsprechend ist es nur verständlich, dass er sowas nicht ausufern lassen will... Oder wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn jemand Sand in deinem Vorgarten aufschüttet?!? 

Wenn ihr springen wollt, fahrt zum Waldsee, mehr sag ich dazu nicht...


----------



## Korbiniandirt (9. Juli 2015)

Waldsee ?


----------



## Korbiniandirt (9. Juli 2015)

Nicht das das dann alles so eskaliert wie am gehrenberg ))


----------



## Korbiniandirt (9. Juli 2015)

wäre net so schön


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Schön das das Trailnetzwerk wächst und hier geteilt wird. Wahrlich keine Selbstverständlichkeit!!!
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es etwas vermessen, wenn man die Zerstörung von illegal auf fremdem Grund und Boden aufgebauten Sprüngen anprangert. Mag ja sein dass du mit irgend jemandem gesprochen hast der sich als "Eigentümer" ausgegeben hat, aber vielleicht war das ja nur der Nachbar vom Eigentümer oder ähnliches... Und selbst wenn es der Besitzer war, kann der von der finalen Dimension der Bauten überrascht worden sein... Beim illegalen Trailbau ergeben sich immer Haftungsprobleme für den Besitzer und entsprechend ist es nur verständlich, dass er sowas nicht ausufern lassen will... Oder wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn jemand Sand in deinem Vorgarten aufschüttet?!?
> 
> Wenn ihr springen wollt, fahrt zum Waldsee, mehr sag ich dazu nicht...


Also wenn der Waldbesitzer kein Problem damit hat dürfte doch aus biker-sicht alles in Ordnung sein. Jäger haben da eigentlich eh nix zu melden und wenn sich die vier jetzt schon kannibalisieren dann weiß ich auch nicht. Am gehrenberg bauen auch manchmal irgendwelche kiddies Scheiss. Aber dann sprech ich das an und geb Ihnen Tipps wie sie es besser machen können und Reis es nicht einfach ab...


Und von wegen legal und illegal: wenn man sich an gesetzte halten will ist man in dem thread eh falsch. In BW und Bayern dürften wir uns strenggenommen nur über forstautobahnen und bikeparks unterhalten


----------



## Korbiniandirt (9. Juli 2015)

Perfekt formuliert !


----------



## duc-mo (9. Juli 2015)

Folgendes Szenario: Ein paar "Kiddies" (wie du sie nennst) bauen auf deinem Grund und ohne das du es verhinderst ein paar Sprünge in den Wald und irgend ein Kinder bricht sich bei der Befahrung den Hals! Was glaubst du was das für dich persönlich für Konsequenzen hat??? Selbst wenn es nicht mal strafrechtliche Konsequenzen hätte, wird es dein Leben verändern...
Ich will hier wirklich nicht den Spielverderber raushängen lassen oder schwarzmalen, aber man muss einfach mal versuchen sich in die Situation von jemand Anderem hinein zu versetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juli 2015)

Verlinke hier doch mal die Fälle in denen irgendein Waldbesitzer von irgendeiner Versicherung verknackt wurde. Das müssten jedes Jahr ja hunderte sein.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juli 2015)

Wäre das erste mal das eine Versicherung irgendjemanden "verknackt"...


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juli 2015)

Naja eine andere an die Verkehrssicherungspflicht gebundene Problematik kenne ich nicht. Und da wird auch auf den grad der Selbstgefährung geschaut. Da muss also schon mehr zusammenkommen...


----------



## beuze1 (10. Juli 2015)

Hey, ich kenne die 3 Trails (79, 80, 81) auf dem Hügel schon ne ganze weile, also Jahre.
Die sind mal mehr oder weniger gut fahrbar je nachdem wie der Winter war oder eben mal Holz gemacht wird.
Ich wunderte mich das nach Jahren plötzlich jemand meinte, einen der Trails zum „Gisis Trail“ zu machen und kurze zeit später tauchten auch schon die ersten künstlichen Sprünge da auf was mir nicht besonders gut gefallen hat. Das hat den Trail nicht unbedingt besser gemacht, es entstanden immer mehr Bremslöcher so das ich ihn nicht mehr oft gefahren bin weil es mir keinen Spaß mehr machte. Am Montagabend bin ich mal wieder den 79er gefahren, da war nix mit Sprüngen gebaut. Und ich hätte auch nicht damit gerechnet das ich plötzlich von einem solchen Sprung überrascht worden wäre, womöglich noch an einer schnellen stelle. Könnte blöde ausgehen. Last doch die Trampelpfade wie sie sind, es gibt doch ganz in der Nähe den Tschugg Park.




Tabletop84 schrieb:


> und naturbelassene Strecken...



auf denen sollte man dann aber auch keine künstlichen Sprünge bauen




Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Und sonst würde ich sagen ich lasse den Trail so wie er ist und wäre froh wenn man diesen Trail einfach Instant halten könnte )) ich denke das ist das beste was wir machen könnten



das würde ich auch begrüßen



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In BW und Bayern dürften wir uns strenggenommen nur über forstautobahnen und bikeparks unterhalten



da bist du in bezug auf Bayern aber zimlich daneben. Wäre froh wenn wir hier so ein gesetzlich gesichertes betretungsrecht hätten wie die weiß/blauen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/

.​


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juli 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> auf denen sollte man dann aber auch keine künstlichen Sprünge bauen



Warum nicht? 



beuze1 schrieb:


> da bist du in bezug auf Bayern aber zimlich daneben. Wäre froh wenn wir hier so ein gesetzlich gesichertes betretungsrecht hätten wie die weiß/blauen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/
> 
> .​



ok aber in Württemberg gilt ja die zwei Meter regel. Ich verstehe halt nicht wie man angesichts der Rechtslage mit legal und illegal argumentieren muss. Das ist doch völlig gaga. Strenggenommen dürfte da keiner fahren. Also ist auch eine Diskussion ob da jetzt irgenjemand einen Sprunghügel hinschaufelt und wer das erlaubt oder nicht sinnlos.


----------



## Korbiniandirt (10. Juli 2015)

Aber am Gisis Trail gibt es durchaus auch schöne umfahrungen ! Es ist halt einfach sehr schwierig in dieser Gegend gut sachen zum trainieren zu finden. Der Tschugg Park ist schnell durch und es gibt keine neuen möglichkeiten  !

Trotzdem sage ich jetzt einfach mal, wenn sprünge gebaut werden dann aber mit Umfahrung ! 

Wer den Gisis Trail getauft hat würde mich auch Interessieren  Außerdem würde ich mich einfach mal freuen, dass es hier genug gibt die die Trails in Stand halten und vor Laub und Bäumen frei machen, und die ein oder andere Sache reinbauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (10. Juli 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



weil naturbelassene Trails/Pfade und künstliche bauten sich wiedersprechen, mM.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also ist auch eine Diskussion ob da jetzt irgenjemand einen Sprunghügel hinschaufelt und wer das erlaubt oder nicht sinnlos.



das gleiche gilt dann aber auch für den oder die, die den wieder wegschaufeln??

.​


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juli 2015)

Kann  sein aber dann bist du hier wohl falsch und solltest zur Stöckchenlegerfraktion wechseln


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juli 2015)

Ich denke das Thema können wir damit abschließen... Oder?


----------



## Korbiniandirt (10. Juli 2015)

Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung !!!  See you on the trails  !!!
Hier noch ein Video vom Epplingser trail


----------



## --- (12. Juli 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> und die Bikeparks bieten auch immer weniger anspruchsvolle und naturbelassene Strecken...



Weil es dir in den Bikeparks nicht naturbelassen genug ist gehst du her und wandelst die naturbelassenen Wege in künstliche Trails um?? Was ist denn das für eine Logik?


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juli 2015)

nein ich mag einfach beides und bin kein Nazi der dann herget und sagt "dududududu das ist aber ein naturbelassener Trail" das gibts sowieso nicht ist ja letztendlich alles irgendwie menschengemacht... Sprünge und ein naturbelassener Trail müssen sich nicht ausschließen. Gerade heute die gerade eröffnete Tschack Norris Strecke im Brandnertal gefahren das ist eigentlich ein gutes Beispiel: Schön wurzlig und noch der frische Waldboden am start aber auch große Sprünge... ich kann mich aber auch mit einem komplett naturbelassenen TRail anfreunden oder einer reinen Bikeparkstrecke sofern sie gut gebaut ist...


----------



## Trekki (11. August 2015)

Heute bin ich mit einem Freund die beiden Runden Karbachtal und Pfärrich gefahren. War eine schöne Kombination von Trails mit gut fahrbaren Verbindungen.
Im letzen Drittel vom Pfärrich waren einige Wege schon sehr zugewachsen, die letzte Abfahrt im Wald mit Flatterband unterbrochen.

Danke für die ganze Arbeit diese Runden zusammen zu stellen!

-trekki, ein Urlauber aus NRW


----------



## *TiKay* (13. August 2015)

Nr 79 ist leider gesperrt vom Besitzer. Sehr schade, war ein toller Trail 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## duc-mo (13. August 2015)

Das kommt davon, wenn man auf fremdem Grund irgendwelche Sprünge aufbaut und sich dann darauf beruft, dass man den "Besitzer" ja "kennt". Vor ein zwei Wochen bin ich den Trail das letzte Mal "gefahren". Der Trail war komplett mit Ästen und Stöcken ausgelegt und am Einstieg war die Durchfahrt mit Flatterband versperrt. Irgendwo in der Mitte habe ich dann neben einem abgerissenen Sprung und einer zerbrochenen Schaufel einen Zettel gefunden worauf in etwas folgendes stand: "Bitte stehenlassen, wurde mit Liebe gebaut, die Mountainbiker von Wangen" mit anderer Handschrift wurde dann ergänzt: "hier ist Mountainbiken verboten, der Waldbesitzer". Ich hab mich fast kaputt gelacht, als ich das gelesen habe, weil genau das eingetroffen ist, was ich prophezeit habe... Ein toller natürlicher Trail wird bekannter und stärker befahren, dann baut irgendwer Sprünge und Anlieger auf dem Trail auf, ohne den Besitzer zu kontaktieren, und am Ende wird der Trail unfahrbar gemacht, weil es dem Waldbesitzer reicht.


----------



## beuze1 (13. August 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das kommt davon,



*Ja das kommt davon...
Danke an "die Mountainbiker von Wangen" 
Ihr habt es wieder geschafft 
*
*.*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *TiKay* (13. August 2015)

Na wenn ein bißchen Zeit vergangen ist ruf ich mal den Besitzer an und frag ob nicht eine Öffnung wieder möglich ist. Wäre ja schade um den Trail. Ich denke ein lösungsorientierter Ansatz wäre besser und zielführender. Evtl kann man sich ja einigen auch den Weg so zu lassen wir er ist und sich dafür auch verantwortlich zu fühlen, dass es so bleibt nach jeder Abfahrt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Korbiniandirt (13. August 2015)

War vor 2 wochen oben und hab da den Förster angetroffen er meinte das irgendwer Illigal Bäume gefällt haben um den Weg besser befahrbar zu machen ! Er sucht die Leute die das waren !  finde es echt auch schade !


----------



## Korbiniandirt (13. August 2015)

Ganz klar tikay ich würde da gernen mitgehen und fragen ob das möglich ist !


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. August 2015)

Ich würde mich da nicht so aufregen sondern einfach fahren. Das ist doch am Gehrenberg schon ewig so: es wird was gebaut und wieder zerstört, dann wird wieder gebaut undsoweiter. Da stehen auch Schilder mit Verboten aber trotzdem fährt da Hinz und Kunz. Ich hab mir sagen lassen dass der Waldbesitzer das Schild zur seiner Absicherung aufgestellt hat (mehr darf er eh nicht machen). Anders kann man dieses Hobby in Bw eh nicht ausüben.


----------



## hano! (20. August 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Der Trail war komplett mit Ästen und Stöcken ausgelegt



Wir sollten anfangen den Weg wieder zu räumen (so wie ich heut schon etwas) und in einen natürlich Fahrbahren zustand zu versetzen.
Außerdem würde ich es begrüßen wenn mikeomike den Trail wieder aus der MTB Karte, Wangen im Allgäu streichen würde!


----------



## Korbiniandirt (20. August 2015)

Ich würde sagen bevor wir das machen  vielleicht zuerst den zuständigen Bauer fragen  der ist echt super nett und cool drauf !


----------



## beuze1 (23. August 2015)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> der ist echt super nett und cool drauf !



Ach so 
ich dachte schon die meterhohen Verbauungen seien ernst gemeint


----------



## Korbiniandirt (24. August 2015)

soweit ich weiß ist der Förster der der die Verbauungen gemacht hat  Der Wald besitzer ist super


----------



## Don_Patata (7. September 2015)

Ist diese Woche jemand in Wangen unterwegs an den ich mich ranhängen könnte?
Musste kurzfristig meinen Urlaub umplanen und würde mir gern die Gegend um Wangen oder allgemein im Allgäu anschauen. 
Nun mal kurz zu mir:
Würde mich als erfahrenen Anfänger einstufen und ich fahre mit meinem 145 mm Allmountain am liebsten traillastige Touren.

War prima wenn mich jemand auf ne Tour mitnehmen würde da ich mich da noch nicht auskenne und auch kein Navi zur Hand habe! 

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbiniandirt (7. September 2015)

Servus  mittwoch abend um 18 uhr macht die rad union eine 2 stündige mtb tour  kann jeder kommen wer will falls du lust hast ! ich bin auch immer da und oft sind es schöne trail touren


----------



## Don_Patata (7. September 2015)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Servus  mittwoch abend um 18 uhr macht die rad union eine 2 stündige mtb tour  kann jeder kommen wer will falls du lust hast ! ich bin auch immer da und oft sind es schöne trail touren


Hey cool, das hört sich interessant an 
Wo ist denn da der Treffpunkt? Und sind Protektoren nötig bzw ratsam?
Komme aus Friedrichshafen und kenne mich in Wangen leider nicht sonderlich aus aber ich denke mein Navi wird den Treffpunkt schon finden 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Korbiniandirt (7. September 2015)

He jo )) der treffpunkt ist neben der bäckrei huber auf dem großen kies parklaptz in der nähe vom toom )) ! helm und handschuhe  ! es sind anfänger und fortgeschrittene vertreten


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. September 2015)

Bike-Treff in deiner Nähe:

DAV-Ravensburg

Blaue Gruppe:
Freibad Weingarten jeden Dienstag 18:00 Uhr

Rote Gruppe und Schwarze Gruppe:
Treffpunkt Oberhofen beim Rathaus oder St.Christina an der Schule (Parkplatz) siehe Homepage 
jeden Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr

Weiter Infos siehe

http://www.dav-rv.info/teams/mountainbike.html

Gruß Joe


----------



## Don_Patata (10. September 2015)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> He jo )) der treffpunkt ist neben der bäckrei huber auf dem großen kies parklaptz in der nähe vom toom )) ! helm und handschuhe  ! es sind anfänger und fortgeschrittene vertreten


Hat mir leider nicht ganz gereicht, hab euch um ca 15 min verpasst. 
Bin dann alleine rumgefahren und hab ab und zu mal grob mit dem Handy navigiert, hatte die Touren hier ja gespeichert. Ist echt ne schöne Gegend auch für jemand der sich da nicht auskennt.
Nächsten Donnerstag bin ich pünktlich da, das lass ich mir nicht nehmen.


----------



## Korbiniandirt (10. September 2015)

Haha  ist auch montags bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Patata (10. September 2015)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Haha  ist auch montags bei uns


Also montags und mittwochs oder nur montags? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt...


----------



## Korbiniandirt (10. September 2015)

Montag und mittwoch ab 18 uhr  und samstag ab 13 uhr ))


----------



## Don_Patata (10. September 2015)

OK danke für die Info. 
Bin das Wochenende über beim Biken und weiß noch nicht ob ich am Montag noch bequem sitzen kann aber am Mittwoch schau ich auf alle Fälle bei euch vorbei.


----------



## mikeomike (22. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt eine schöne Abfahrt, die noch nicht auf der Karte ist. Der große, gerade Forstweg von Rempen nach Krähenberg hat ein Stück mit Steigung. Dort, wo die Steigung wieder abnimmt, zweigen rechts an einer Stelle zwei alte Forstwege ab. Der untere führt zu der Abfahrt. Sie verläuft erst entlang einer Hangkante im Wald, dann durch eine Kule. Kurz nach der Kule muss man aufpassen: Auf einem alten Forstweg geht es ca. 50 m nach links, bevor der Trail weitergeht. Es folgt eine 2. Kule, eine Hohlwegsteilkurve ...


----------



## philipmoritz (25. Oktober 2015)

mikeomike schrieb:


> Es gibt eine schöne Abfahrt, die noch nicht auf der Karte ist. Der große, gerade Forstweg von Rempen nach Krähenberg hat ein Stück mit Steigung. Dort, wo die Steigung wieder abnimmt, zweigen rechts an einer Stelle zwei alte Forstwege ab. Der untere führt zu der Abfahrt. Sie verläuft erst entlang einer Hangkante im Wald, dann durch eine Kule. Kurz nach der Kule muss man aufpassen: Auf einem alten Forstweg geht es ca. 50 m nach links, bevor der Trail weitergeht. Es folgt eine 2. Kule, eine Hohlwegsteilkurve ...



Ist echt eine schöne Abfahrt! Da bekommt man ja langsam ein brauchbares Wegenetz zusammen! Danke!!!


----------



## mikeomike (8. Dezember 2015)

Die Abfahrt Saamen-Autobahnbrücke (Trail 45) ist inzwischen ein gutes Stück länger als früher. Einfach am Ende links weiterfahren.


----------



## duc-mo (8. Dezember 2015)

Parallel zum Grisitrail sowie parallel zum Trail Nr. 14 gibt es inzwischen Variante, die irgendwer in den Wald gebuddelt hat...


----------



## beuze1 (28. Dezember 2015)

Der 79er ist wieder mal massiv verbaut. Oben wurden mehrere extra gefällte Bäumchen quergelegt und der ganze weg gesperrt,in der Mitte, kurz vor dem Jägerstand, nochmal der versuch einer sperre.Ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Jäger an dem besagtem Stand der sich natürlich geärgert hat das nach stundenlangem Ansitzen im frostigen Wald nur ein Biker, anstatt ein Reh kamm.. kann ich auch verstehen.. Aber ich möchte mir das Biken nicht verbieten lassen und diese Verbauungen gehen mir gewaltig auf den Sack!!


----------



## duc-mo (28. Dezember 2015)

War der Jäger der "Verbauer"? Wenn ja sollte man vielleicht mal erfragen was er damit bezweckt...

Ich bin den Trail heute auch gefahren und langsam wirds immer wilder mit welchem Aufwand da jemand versucht den Trail unpassierbar zu machen... Der Baumstamm in der Mitte war die Krönung, entweder war da massiv Manpower oder "schweres Gerät" nötig um den so zu plazieren... Egal, fährt man halt 10m weiter links rum...


----------



## beuze1 (29. Dezember 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> War der Jäger der "Verbauer"?



Als ich (vor 2 Wochen) mit ihm geredet habe war der Trail gerade mal nicht verbaut. Aber er hat angekündigt das "Sie"?Ihn wieder sperren wollen. Ich sagte ihm auch das das wahrscheinlich nix bringen würde. Der Zweck von diesen scheiß dürfte klar sein..bequemes ungestörtes abknallen von Wild. Jagen ist das ja nicht. Mit dem Auto bis 20 m vor den Hochstand und dann mit einem flachmann auf das Wild warten. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen wieder mal etwas aufzuräumen wenn ich das nächste mal wieder mit dem Hund hoch laufe, damit man sich beim Wandern nicht verletzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (29. Dezember 2015)

wie gesagt das ist ja auch immer ein Aufwand... Einfach so macht das niemand...


----------



## Hendrik S. (16. Januar 2016)

Passt zwar nur bedingt hier rein aber aus gegebenem Anlass:
Weiß jemand Bescheid ob die Loipen um Wangen schon gespurt sind? 
Im Netz gibts leider keine aktuellen Infos...

Danke!


----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2016)

*Gestern noch ein schönes Stück Trail, wenn auch mit schlechtem Gewissen wegen der 2 m Regel  *











*Heute ein unbegehbares Stück Chaos  *


----------



## Don_Patata (12. Februar 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Gestern noch ein schönes Stück Trail, wenn auch mit schlechtem Gewissen wegen der 2 m Regel  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah deutsche Panzer rollen wieder...
Ach halt... da hat ja nur ein Vollernter den idyllischen Wald vergewaltigt. 
Leider sieht es so in den meisten Wäldern aus aber wehe ein MTB Fahrer zieht irgendwo ne kleine Furche...


----------



## duc-mo (12. Februar 2016)

Wo ist das?


----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wo ist das?



nähe Neukirch...
oder wo auch immer gerade Holz gemacht wird.


----------



## Don_Patata (12. Februar 2016)

So sieht es auch am Gehrenberg, in Weingarten oder in so ziemlich allen Wäldern aus wo Holz gemacht wird. Entweder ist mir das früher nie so aufgefallen oder das wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## duc-mo (13. Februar 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> nähe Neukirch...



Okay, hab mich nur gewundert, weil mir der Trail so überhaupt nicht bekannt vorkam...

Das gab und gibt es leider ständig. Richtig Schlimm finde ich, wenn die Waldarbeiter ihren "Dreck" liegenlassen und nur die Stämme aus dem Wald zerren. Dann ist nämlich nicht nur der Weg zerstört sondern die Reste vom Trails sind auch noch für Jahre unpassierbar durch Äste versperrt...


----------



## mikeomike (18. März 2016)

*
Update 03/2016:*


Hallo, ich hab die Karte auf den neuesten Stand gebracht und alle Eure Infos eingearbeitet. Danke!

Am besten finde ich, dass man die 62 jetzt bis zur B32 durchfahren kann! 
Die 103 am Elitzer Weiher ist auch neu.

*MTB Karte, Wangen im Allgäu (GPX)*

*(GPX-Download:* Rechte Maustaste, „Ziel speichern unter“.)

Auch die Runden habe ich komplett überarbeitet: Während ich beim letzten Mal möglichst viele Trails verbinden wollte, war es jetzt mein Ziel, möglichst starke Runden zu fahren – nur mit den Toptrails. Zum Teil sind neue Wege drin (Rempen: Abfahrt 1 und 3, Elitzer: Abfahrt 3), manche sind neu zusammengestellt (Ratzenried, Rempen) und die Nieratz Runde ist komplett neu. Die Pfärrich Runde fahre ich eigentlich nicht mehr, weil zwei Wege verwachsen sind und die Karbachtal Runde finde ich auch nicht mehr lohnend. Beide habe ich weggelassen.

*MTB Runden, Wangen im Allgäu:*

*Epplings Runde (GPX)* - 16 km, 360 Höhenmeter
Highlightrunde, einige der besten und am meisten befahrenen Trails der Gegend.

*Ratzenried Runde (GPX)* - 20 km, 380 Höhenmeter
Vier sehr lohnende, z.T. lange Wald- und Tobelabfahrten.
Den 2. Teil von Abfahrt 3 sollte man nur fahren, wenn der Jägerstand zu Beginn leer ist (Fensterläden zu).

*Rempen Runde (GPX)* - 14 km, 340 Höhenmeter
Lieblingsrunde, sechs anspruchsvolle Abfahrten auf kleinen Pfaden, einsam.
Die Abfahrt 2 und 3 sollte man nur fahren, wenn die Jägerstände leer sind. Bei 2 sieht man ihn oben von der Kante, bei 3 vom Anstieg zuvor.

*Nieratz Runde (GPX)* - 12 km, 270 Höhenmeter
Kleine Runde, hoher Trailanteil, drei lange Abfahrten, zwei kurze.

*Elitzer Runde (GPX)* - 16 km, 340 Höhenmeter
Leichte Runde, drei versteckte Abfahrten beim Elitzer Weiher.


Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guerilla01 (11. April 2016)

Habe gestern auf Gisi's Trail den Eigentümer des Waldstücks getroffen.
Ist ein freundlicher und angenehmer Zeitgenosse, der allerdings etwas dagegen hat, wenn man abseits der Wege fährt und neue Trails "anlegt". Deshalb hat er auch diese Pfade abseits abgesperrt, da ansonsten die Wurzeln Schaden nehmen.
Solange aber auf den vorhandenen Wegen gefahren wird, hat er kein Problem damit. Deshalb, haltet euch bitte daran.
Ärger ist hier ganz klar vermeidbar, wenn man sich an die "Spielregeln" hält.


----------



## beuze1 (22. Mai 2016)

Sonntag,22.05.16
Trail Nr. 42 endet zur Zeit in einer „Harvester“ Wüste


----------



## $tealth (14. Juni 2016)

schöne Arbeit! Danke dafür. Ich fang demnächst wieder an. Gleich mal wieder die alten Trails ausprobieren und mal abchecken, was es neues gibt.. 

@beuze1 Ach was, das ist doch nur dringend nötige Abholzung.. Wir Biker waren doch traditionell immer die Umweltzerstörer.


----------



## mikeomike (14. Juli 2016)

Es gibt einen neuen Trail an der Burg Prassberg. Dort wo die Abfahrt sehr steil wird, zweigt er rechts ab und führt in drei Kurven runter zum Weg. Damit ist die ganze Abfahrt gut fahrbar und ziemlich cool.



beuze1 schrieb:


> Sonntag,22.05.16
> Trail Nr. 42 endet zur Zeit in einer „Harvester“ Wüste



Nach dem Harvester folgt der DORNröschenschlaf. Aber man kann auf der Kuppe vor dem Hohlweg rechts abbiegen und kommt so zu einem anderen Hohlweg, der oberhalb liegt. An dessen Kante kann man schön bis zum großen Forstweg fahren.

Beides habe ich in die Rempen Runde (GPX, rechte Maustaste - Ziel speichern unter) eingebaut.


----------



## mikeomike (22. September 2016)

Hinter Beutelsau sind ein paar Trails (56, 51, 48) auf der Straße mit weißen Pfeilen markiert.
Kennt jemand die Runde / die Hintergründe?


----------



## Korbiniandirt (25. September 2016)

Das war glaube ich die rad union  barockrundfahrt Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (13. November 2016)

Die Nr. 14 ist nach Baumfällarbeiten über die gesamte Länge komplett unpassierbar. Da liegen zum Teil 40cm Stämme längs auf dem Trail und ich bin gespannt wie der Trail aussieht wenn der Harvester die Stämme rausgezogen hat...


----------



## Korbiniandirt (15. November 2016)

Ich denke Nr. 14 wird gar nicht mehr erst geräumt !


----------



## duc-mo (15. November 2016)

Auch denkbar... Nach der ganzen Buddelei die auf dem ehemals schmalen Pfad veranstaltet wurde, kann ich den Waldbesitzer fast verstehen. Vor Wochen hat der vermutlich auch schon das Flatterband quer gespannt... Da sitzt bei irgend jemanden der Ärger ziemlich fest.


----------



## *TiKay* (15. November 2016)

Vielleicht müssen wir Wangener eine Trail Initiative gründen. Am besten mit der RU im Rücken. Die DIMB macht ja sowas in der Art auch auf der schwäbischen Alp 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## beuze1 (17. November 2016)

das war auch mal ein schöner Handtuchbreiter Trail,
für Wanderer und Biker...


----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2016)

Wo ist das?


----------



## Korbiniandirt (17. November 2016)

Für mich ist es verständlich, dass der Trail in Epplings gesperrt wurde (durch Absperrband), was für mich aber nicht klar wird, dass man den kompletten Trail mit Bäumen blockiert, die der Förster/Besitzer extra dafür umgesägt hat ! Sowas ist einfach nur bescheuert, da ich ebenfalls öfters dort mit meinem Hund gelaufen bin, und da war ich nicht der einzige. Allein wenn man bedenkt was so ein Baum kostet  ist das echt traurig !


----------



## allgäuhopper (18. November 2016)

zwischen Schloß Achberg nach Hasenweg Richtung Neuravensburg sieht es auf 500m gleich aus. 
Vor ein paar Monaten wurde im Vorfeld der Weg saniert/planiert. Jetzt ist er total zerfahren und gespickt mit Ästen die in alle Richtungen aus dem Boden herausstehen. Hoffe die räumen ein wenig auf.

Gibt es hier Leute die im Gebiet Neuravensburg Argen bis hinter Schloss Achberg unterwegs sind und mal Zeit für ne Enduro Runde haben?
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## duc-mo (19. November 2016)

Die Nr.76 ist ebenfalls durch umgeschmissene Bäume blockiert...


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2017)

Was das denn???






Biker sperren Biker aus





nMn schädigte weder der Trail (Nr.48) den Grundstückseigentümer, noch wurde die Natur besonders in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Besonders Schützenswert kommt mir die Ecke da (BAB) sowieso nicht vor, wenn ich sehe wie es ein paar Hundert Meter daneben aussieht (nach der HolzfällaktionTrail Nr.42).
Auch am Waldkindergarten wurde ein schöner Wander/MTB weg in schützenswerter Natur mal eben platt gemacht.






Wenn's es um Profit geht ist ganz schnell Schluss mit Naturschutz. Vielleicht sollten die Forstbehörden und Waldabholzer/ Harvesterfahrer mal über Ihr Image nachdenken. Soviel Natur bekommen wir alle zusammen mit dem MTB nicht kaputt.





Und wenn ich gerade dabei bin:
Was ist bloß los in Wangen. Nirgends wird mehr versucht Trail's zu sperren und treiben Stöckchen leger massiv ihr Unwesen.
Von den Hundehassern die vergiftete Köder oder fressen mit scharfkantigen Inhalt auslegen erst gar nicht zu reden. Man sollte meinen,
es gibt platz genug für alle, nur eben nicht in Wangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (27. Februar 2017)

Warum die Radunion den Trail "sperrt" liegt wohl auf der Hand, wenn man bedenkt, dass es die RU war, den Trail durch die "Barockrunde" einem breiten Publikum "öffentlich" gemacht hat. Der GPS Track steht immer noch auf der Homepage und daran stört sich wohl der Grundstücksbesitzer.

Der Grundstücksbesitzer ist auch an den DAV heran getreten, mit der Bitte den Trail nicht mehr mit Gruppen zu befahren. Die genauen Hintergründe kenne ich nicht.


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> durch die "Barockrunde"



Ich glaube eigentlich nicht,
das der Trail teil der Barockrunde war/ist


----------



## duc-mo (27. Februar 2017)

Glauben heißt nicht wissen... 

Hier gibts den Track, kannst es ja mal vergleichen... Zugegebenermaßen ist der Track nicht besonders genau was den Einstieg und den Verlauf von dem Trail angeht, aber die Pfeile auf der Straße waren / sind ja an vielen Stellen noch gut erkennbar...


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2017)

Ok, ich hab die Runde2 angeschaut.
Das macht mich ja noch wütender... danke Rad-Union.

Die angegebene Tel.Nr. ist zZ auch tot.
Es kommt nur eine Bandansage.


----------



## duc-mo (27. Februar 2017)

Letztlich ist das hier ja auch nix anderes... Daraus könnte man dem TE auch einen Strick drehen... 

Zum Glück ist es hier etwas "aufwändiger" an neue Trails zu kommen. Entweder man muss die Karte genau studieren und dann nachfahren oder man muss den GPS Track aufs Gerät spielen und mit etwas "Abenteuerlust" neue Wege erkunden. Wenn man dagegen "blind" einem "Guide" eine Strecke nachfährt, dann ist das ziemlich "leichte Kost"...


----------



## beuze1 (28. Februar 2017)

"_die Dosis macht das Gift_"


----------



## mikeomike (12. April 2017)

In 47 kann man vor der Steilstelle links raus und das Stück umfahren.


----------



## guerilla01 (15. April 2017)

Hey Wangener Biker,
ist an den Gerüchten was dran, dass um Wangen ein Verrückter Drähte über die Trails spannt?
Soll bei Epplings wohl einen Zwischenfall gegeben haben.
Weiß da jemand mehr? Bei uns in der Gruppe wird mittlerweile angeraten, die Gegend rum um Wangen zu meiden...
Ich hoffe einfach mal, da wird gnadenlos übertrieben.


----------



## beuze1 (15. April 2017)

guerilla01 schrieb:


> dass um Wangen ein Verrückter Drähte über die Trails spannt?




Ja da war neulich mal was..

https://www.facebook.com/korbinian.engstler/posts/1288167891249198

Überhaupt, wie ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben hab, gibt es nirgends mehr Stöckchenleger und Hundehasser wie rund um Wangen.
Aber ich würde mich auf keinen Fall davon abhalten lassen dort zu Biken. Eher immer wieder die Trails aufräumen und Spaß haben. Und wehe, ich erwische mal so ein Arschloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky29 (19. April 2017)

Also am Trail an der Argen - Karbach bis Herfatz habe ich am Donnerstag vor Ostern ordentlich aufgeräumt - da hat auch einer wirklich Spaß am Stöckchenlegen. Aber so was wie bei Korbinian - unbedingt anzeigen - das ist kein Spaß mehr ! Völlig unverständlich wie manche A... so etwas machen können. Das sind die Vollpfosten die hinterher auch noch behaupten sie hätten nie damit gerechnet dass hier jemand verletzt wird. Und wenn man so jemanden erwischt - Anzeigen wegen versuchter (gefährlicher) Körperverletzung.


----------



## beuze1 (16. Mai 2017)

bluesky29 schrieb:


> Karbach bis Herfatz - da hat auch einer wirklich Spaß am Stöckchenlegen.



Und wie!!
War Samstag mit dem Bike dort unterwegs, und hab gut 20 min. aufgeräumt. Da lagen stellenweise massive Stämme die ich nur mit größter mühe beiseite schaffen konnte.
Und heute morgen mit dem Hund wieder dort, lag schon wieder alles voll. Das muss ein kräftiger Bursche sein, der die Stämme wieder zurück geschleift hat. Ich hab sie heute dann direkt in der Argen versenkt, mit dem Hund hat man ja Zeit.
Was soll man gegen solche Typen unternehmen, wenn man mal einen erwischen würde. Die Polizei würde das wohl kaum interessieren wenn einer auf so einem Trampelpfad Stöckchen legt, auf dem man ja wegen der 2 m Regel nicht biken darf!


----------



## bluesky29 (16. Mai 2017)

@beuze1 ich meinte wenn jemand wie bei Korbinian einen Draht über den Trail spannt - das muss man anzeigen - das ist zumindest der Versuch einer gefährlichen Körperverletzung und kein Spaß mehr. Den Leuten die Stöckchen legen - nun ja - wenn man die (Stöckchen) jedesmal wieder wegräumt ( und dann auch in der Argen versenkt ) vergeht denen vielleicht irgendwann auch die Lust. Ich hatte im übrigen auch ein/zwei Baumstämme wo ich dachte dass das ohne schweres Gerät nicht geht. Vielleicht sollte man einfach das "Fichtenmopped" mitnehmen wenn man zum biken geht dann kann man einfach für Kleinholz sorgen


----------



## allgäuhopper (19. Mai 2017)

bluesky29 schrieb:


> ich meinte wenn jemand wie bei Korbinian einen Draht über den Trail spannt


Waren es nicht Nägel? 
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...ainbiker-stuerzt-_arid,10635063_toid,731.html
Es soll ein älteres Ehepaar gewesen sein? Oder auch falsch wie der Draht?


----------



## beuze1 (19. Mai 2017)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> Es soll ein älteres Ehepaar gewesen sein?



Gab es da einen Ermittlungserfolg seitens der Polizei.
Hast Du Informationen.


----------



## beuze1 (2. Juni 2017)

Wie krank müssen die Herfatz'er Typen sein... 




















hab das meiste wieder der Argen übergeben, die kleineren Stöckchen vergräbt mein Hund "Trailbob" im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecka-Joe (2. Juni 2017)

Ich finde das gut da kann man Fahrtechnik üben. Spaß bei Seite. Es einfach kriminell, wenn man zuvor das flüssig durch gefahren ist, und am anderen Tag liegt da ein Hindernis. Diesen Menschen ist es egal ob sich da einer sich bei einem Sturz verletzt oder gar eine tödliche Verletzung zuzieht. Bei uns im Tettnanger-Wald habe ich mal so A.....loch gestellt. Seit dem gab es keine Prügel mehr auf den Trails. Ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt. Gruß Mecka-Joe


----------



## bluesky29 (3. Juni 2017)

unglaublich - da sind wirklich sehr aktive Stöckchen-/Stammleger dabei -
wir haben am letzten Donnerstag den Trail von Alt-Karbach bis Herfatz komplett ( bis auf einen von den ganz dicken Stämmen ) aufgeräumt und jetzt postet du Bilder wo der Tral wieder wie vorher aussieht - echt krass. Das gleiche ist mir vorgestern im Buchwald (Amtzell) passiert - da fahre ich ne schnelle Feierabendrunde - Traileinfahrt mit gekreuzten Stämmen gesperrt - also angehalten - abgeräumt - weitergefahren - dann komm ich 20 Minuten später wieder da vorbei - sind die Stämme wieder da - ich glaub ich pack mir jetzt mal ein "Fichtenmopped" in den Rucksack  dann kann man wenigstens Feuerholz produzieren


----------



## duc-mo (26. August 2017)

Beim Metzger Joos habe ich gestern im Anzeigendisplay gelesen, dass es eine Unterschriftenliste für eine "offizielle MTB Strecke in Wangen" geben soll.

Kennt jemand die Hintergründe? Bis auf einen Facebook Post konnte ich dazu im Netz nix finden...


----------



## beuze1 (26. August 2017)

*


duc-mo schrieb:



			Kennt jemand die Hintergründe?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Oli Dorn*
15. August um 19:59
+++TEILEN+++LIKEN+++TEILEN+++LIKEN+++
Seit einiger Zeit machen wir uns für eine offizielle MTB- Strecke in Wangen stark.
Nun wird das ganze konkreter. Bei dem letzten Gespräch mit Oberbürgermeister Lang und Sport-und Kulturvorsitzender Spang, wurde neben dem offiziellen Trail noch ein Pumptrack in Betracht gezogen. Nun liegt es an uns!!!
Die Bike-Community, in und rund um Wangen muss zusammen halten und das ganze durchsetzen. Aber nicht nur Mountainbiker sind willkommen. Über alle Befürworter eines legalen Trails in Wangen freuen wir uns auf dem Marktplatz.
Am 9.9.17 um 11 Uhr hat Oberbürgermeister Lang alle Mountainbiker und Anhänger aufgerufen, sich auf dem Marktplatz in Wangen zu treffen und ihm offiziell eine
Unterschriftsliste zu übereichen.
Bitte nehmt daran teil und kämpft mit!!!
Wir freuen uns auf euer kommen.


----------



## duc-mo (26. August 2017)

Das ist der Facebook Post den ich meinte, aber worum gehts dabei konkret? Wo soll die Strecke entstehen, wer sind die Urheber der Initiative, was ist geplant, etc...


----------



## beuze1 (27. August 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> wer sind die Urheber der Initiative, was ist geplant, etc...



Mehr weiß ich auch nicht,
schreib den Oli Dorn auf FB doch mal an.


----------



## duc-mo (27. August 2017)

bin nicht bei Facebook.


----------



## bluesky29 (27. August 2017)

ich bin auch nicht bei Fratzenbuch & Co. - wenn also einer mehr in Erfahrung bringen kann wäre es super wenn er hier postet.

habe beim Joos gleich mal unterzeichnet  - Listen liegen auf den Stehtischen aus

Merci


----------



## beuze1 (4. September 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> bin nicht bei Facebook.





bluesky29 schrieb:


> wenn also einer mehr in Erfahrung bringen kann wäre es super wenn er hier postet.
> i




Habt Ihr das gesehn/gelesen?


----------



## beuze1 (10. September 2017)

*von Oli Dorn auf FB*

VIELEN DANK AN ALLE!!!

Heute war unsere Unterschriften-übergabe für den offiziellen Trail in Wangen. Wir konnten mehr als 400 Unterschriften sammeln. Was uns aber noch viel mehr gefreut hat, war die zahlreiche Anteilnahme auf dem Marktplatz. Ich denke wir haben gemeinsam ein Zeichen gesetzt, dass Bedarf für einen Trail besteht. Zusätzlich konnten wir den Verantwortlichen demonstrieren, dass dieser Sport von Jung bis Alt in Wangen ausgeübt wird. In 3 Wochen haben wir dann das nächste Gespräch mit der Stadt und dem Forstamt. – – hier: Wangen im Allgäu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeomike (1. November 2017)

Ich glaube, bei den ganzen Wegsperrungen (82, 48, 62, 14) muss ich mich langsam entscheiden, ob ich mein Rad an den Nagel hänge oder die 2-Meterregel-Erinnerungsschilder ignoriere. Bisher (82, 48) hab ich mich dran gehalten.

Wieso explodiert dieses Thema eigentlich gerade so? Sind wir Biker hier in Wangen so rücksichtslos oder ist es die E-Bike-Welle, sind die Fahrradhasser hier besonders militant oder sind es schlafende Hunde, die von Unterschriftensammler geweckt wurden, sind es die Massenbefahrungen der Vereine oder gar die Horden von Jugendlichen, die raus wollen statt brav in ihren virtuellen Welten zu vergammeln?


----------



## duc-mo (1. November 2017)

Wer weiß, die Frequentierung steigt auch jeden Fall mit jedem Jahr und ich habe den Eindruck, dass immer mehr Leute die früher auf Forststraßen unterwegs waren auf die Trails wollen... E-Biker sind mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen... 

Nr. 14 ist ja schon seit geraumer Zeit der "Brennpunkt" in Wangen, nachdem dort massiv im Wald "gebuddelt" wurde. So wie ich es verstanden haben gab es dort auch die berühmte "Nagelfalle" und ich habe unzählige Male das Werk von Stöckchenlegern beseitigt. Trauriger Höhepunkt für mich waren die "Baumfällarbeiten" Anfang des Jahres...
Bei Nr. 82 wurde es dem Waldbesitzer auch zu blöd nachdem dort "gebuddelt" wurde. Hier waren Stöckchenleger auch sehr aktiv und ich habe es seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr versucht den Trail zu befahren...
Nr. 48 ist halt leider durch die Radunion bzw. deren Sprayerei auf der Straße bekannter geworden. 
Was ist den bei Nr. 62 im Gange? Ich kennte da eigentlich nur die üblichen Stöckchenleger... Da der Trail bei den umliegenden Hundehaltern sehr beliebt ist, muss man auf Sicht fahren. Bisher gibts da eigentlich nur gelegentliche Diskussionen mit Besserwissern die sich auf die 2m Regel berufen. Von den vier genannten ist das für mich aber der am wenigsten reizvolle Trail...


----------



## Korbiniandirt (2. November 2017)

Also, ich habe erst letztens mit einer Dame von der Stadt gesprochen bzgl. der ganzen trails in Wangen. Sie sagte zu mir das es immer mehr Sperrungen geben würde, aber sie sind sich bewusst das man das befahren nie verhindern kann und man dagegen auch nichts unternehmen werde. Wegen einem offiziellen trail in Wangen wird es auch  sehr sehr kompliziert. Ich als Jugendlicher finde es einfach nur schade das man Angst haben muss erwischt zu werden und Ärger bekommt weil man im Wald Fahrrad fährt und nicht wie 80% von Wangens Jugendlichen sich vor dem Edeka besäuft. Mittlerweile gibt es immer mehr Kinder und auch Jugendliche die in Wangen das Mountainbiken angefangen haben und das ist dann einfach traurig wenn wir nirgendwo willkommen sind. Man sieht das ja auch bei den ganzen skatern, hier wird demnächst die Skatehalle abgerissen und man hat noch keine Alternative gefunden. Schade! 
Ich hatte bisher wirklich noch nie Probleme mit Fußgängern oder Hundehaltern. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist es unsere Pflicht, die gesperrten Trails trotzdem zu fahren um zu zeigen das es uns gibt und immer geben wird. Die Mountainbiker


----------



## mikeomike (2. November 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was ist den bei Nr. 62 im Gange?



Da stehen seit ein paar Tagen Schilder der Stadt Wangen, dass der Weg für Fahrräder aller Art (!?) gesprerrt ist. Bei Trail 14 stehen auch solche Schilder.

Einen Zeitungsartikel gab es dazu (62) auch neulich. In der Zeitung stand allerdings, dass das Fahren auf 14 toleriert würde ...


----------



## beuze1 (2. November 2017)

Ich fahre nach wie vor alle Trails, sofern sie fahrbar sind, auch räume ich konsequent alle Stöcken und Bäume zur Seite wenn ich mit dem Hund unterwegs bin.
Auf dem 62er wollte mich am letzten Wochenende ein Hundehalter anhalten, ob ich die Schilder nicht u.s.w...
ich habe nicht gehalten und werde auch in Zukunft nicht diskutieren. 
Mit der Radunion hatte ich Kontakt aufgenommen um zu erfahren, wieso sie erst einen Trail kaputt fahren, um in dann für alle sperren zu wollen? Nach 2 Mails bekam ich keine Antwort mehr.
Ich werde mit mein Hobby in der freien Natur nicht verbieten lassen, ich überlasse Fußgänger und Wandern auf dem Trail den vortritt, ich fahre so umweltfreundlich und schonend wie es geht und baue nichts in fremde Wälder.


----------



## bluesky29 (2. November 2017)

Das sehe ich genauso wie Beuze  dem ist eigentlich nix mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## beuze1 (16. November 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> auch räume ich konsequent alle Stöcken und Bäume zur Seite wenn ich mit dem Hund unterwegs bin.



Die Arbeitshandschuhe haben mittlerweile ihren festen Platz bei der Hundeleine.


----------



## BiBaBergler (16. November 2017)

Hm ... vielleicht sollte man an den Stämmen mal ein kleine Rampe hinschaufeln


----------



## guerilla01 (20. November 2017)

Echt traurig, was da mittlerweile in und um Wangen stattfindet.
Das Interview mit dem Förster (oder Jäger?) letztens in der Schwäbischen hat dem ganzen noch die Krone aufgesetzt...

Auch ich bin gerne rund um Wangen bzw. an der Argen unterwegs und genieße die vielen schönen Trails.
Große Probleme mit Wanderern, Reitern oder Waldbesitzern hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht und ich fahre schon viele Jahre.

Bei der Dynamik das das ganze aber mittlerweile erreicht hat muss man "euch" Biker u.a. hier im Forum schon auch eine gewisse Schuld geben. Muss es denn unbedingt sein, dass man eine Karte im Internet veröffentlicht, auf dem viele Trails verzeichnet sind? Muss man unbedingt jeden Trail als Public-Segment in Strava eintragen, damit ihn ja auch jeder findet? Und mit jeder mein ich auch wirklich jeden. Glaubt ihr wirklich, die Karte haben nur Biker gesehen oder auch diejenigen, denen man die Trails besser nicht zeigen sollte?
Dazu kommt dann natürlich auch, dass die Trails mit der Zeit überschwemmt werden. Klar, hab mir hier und bei Strava auch den ein oder anderen Trail rausgesucht, den ich davor noch nicht kannte und bin mir sicher ich war nicht der einzige.
Und sorry, aber wer Rampen im Bikeparkformat in einen Wald zimmert (u.a. Epplings), der braucht sich auch nicht wundern, wenn er damit Jäger und Förster gegen sich aufbringt.

Will hier jetzt niemand persönlich angreifen, aber bei aller Aufregung, die hier so statt findet, muss man sich doch auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen, wie man die Probleme in Zukunft "umgehen" kann.
Eine öffentliche Trailkarte und Lästerei gegen Wanderer und Waldbesitzer in einem öffentlichen Forum ist vielleicht doch nicht die allerbeste Lösung die geliebten Trails zu erhalten.

Ich finde die Bemühungen um einen offiziellen Trail rund um Wangen wirklich klasse. Finde toll, dass sich junge Menschen hier engagieren und für die Öffentlichkeit einsetzen. Meine Unterstützung dafür ist euch defintiv sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (21. November 2017)

guerilla01 schrieb:


> Muss es denn unbedingt sein, dass man eine Karte im Internet veröffentlicht, auf dem viele Trails verzeichnet sind?
> 
> Klar, hab mir hier und bei Strava auch den ein oder anderen Trail rausgesucht, den ich davor noch nicht kannte und bin mir sicher ich war nicht der einzige.



Diese Argumentation wird mir nie ins Hirn gehen. Einerseits beschwerst du dich über die Veröffentlichung von Trails im Netz und andererseits nutzt du die Infos um für dich neue Trails zu finden. Du bist damit die gleiche "Heuschrecke" die du vorher angeprangert hast...


----------



## beuze1 (21. November 2017)

guerilla01 schrieb:


> Muss es denn unbedingt sein, dass man eine Karte



Ich denke die Karte kennen und nutzen trotz Internet nur wenige, bedenklicher scheinen mir so Großveranstaltungen wie von der Rad Union Wangen, wo massenhaft Fremde Biker über unsere Trails geführt werden was ja auch schon zu unmittelbaren Sperrungen geführt hat. Dadurch werden die Trails ja erst einer breiten Masse bekannt gemacht mit unübersehbaren folgen. Auch die Veranstaltung des SV Deuchelried mit 300 Bikern sehe ich mittlerweile recht kritisch.
Wo ich mit dir unbedingt übereinstimme, ist das wilde bauen im Wald, das geht gar nicht!


----------



## guerilla01 (21. November 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation wird mir nie ins Hirn gehen. Einerseits beschwerst du dich über die Veröffentlichung von Trails im Netz und andererseits nutzt du die Infos um für dich neue Trails zu finden. Du bist damit die gleiche "Heuschrecke" die du vorher angeprangert hast...


Das will ich garnicht mal verneinen. Du hast da sogar recht.
Du scheinst meinen Beitrag aber wohl nicht richtig verstanden zu haben.
Ich will hier keinesfalls den Moralapostel spielen und schon garnicht denen einen Vorwurf machen, eine für jedermann(!) öffentliche Information wie hier im Forum zu nutzen.
Ihr braucht euch dann allerdings nicht wundern, wenn eure Trails überfrequentiert bzw. irgendwann mal gesperrt werden.
Meiner Meinung nach gehören Beschreibungen von Trails auf denen man maximal geduldet ist in BW nicht in ein öffentlich zugängliches Forum.

@beuze1 
Unterschätz das hier nicht. Kann mich an frühere Fälle hier im Forum erinnern, die u.a. am Gehrenberg und an den Anfängen in Kickach öfters mal Probleme gemacht haben.
Mit den Veranstaltungen vom SV Deuchelried und der Radunion bin ich aber auch bei dir.
Das sorgt nicht unbedingt für eine nachhaltige Nutzung der Trails.


----------



## duc-mo (21. November 2017)

Worum gehts dir denn überhaupt, wenn nicht darum den "Moralapostel" zu spielen??? Immerhin schreibst du:



guerilla01 schrieb:


> Große Probleme mit Wanderern, Reitern oder Waldbesitzern hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht und ich fahre schon viele Jahre.



Wenn du doch keine Probleme hast, warum dann die Aufregung???

Ich persönlich finde es nicht verwerflich sich über die lokalen Trails, deren Zustand und aktuelle Konflikte aus zu tauschen. Das sensibilisiert uns hoffentlich alle und hilft Konflikte zu vermeiden. Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, dann hat Wangen keinen sonderlich großen Einzug für Biker. Hier fahren die Leute die hier leben, weil die Trails vor der Haustür am schnellsten erreichbar sind. Es wird sich wohl niemand extra ins Auto setzen um in Wangen zu biken... Wer das Auto nutzen muss, der fährt noch 15min weiter und landet am Pfänder oder Schwarzen Grat (um nur mal zwei Möglichkeiten zu nennen) und findet dort ein wesentlich ansprechenderes Wegenetz. Die "Heuschrecken" gibt es in Wangen nicht. Hier gibts ausschließlich "Locals" die sich mehr oder weniger gut auskennen und informiert sind. Wie im "richtigen Leben" gibts unter denen auch den ein oder anderen Rüpel und dann bleiben Konflikte nicht aus. Dass die Anzahl an Bikern rund um Wangen stetig zunimmt, hat sicher nix mit der Karte hier oder Strava zu tun, das ist einfach die Veränderung des Freizeitverhaltens. Meine Meinung...


----------



## guerilla01 (22. November 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Dass die Anzahl an Bikern rund um Wangen stetig zunimmt, hat sicher nix mit der Karte hier oder Strava zu tun, das ist einfach die Veränderung des Freizeitverhaltens. Meine Meinung...


Du willst offenbar garnichts einsehen, dass solche Leute wie du, die meinen alles in der Öffentlichkeit teilen müssen, eine große Gefahr für die Trails und somit die Biker, die diese nutzen wollen.

Nütirlich gibt es nicht mehr Biker nur wegen der Karte. Wie kommt man überhaupt auf so eine unsinnige Argumentation? Wie alt  bist du eigentlich? Hast du dir überhaupt schon mal Gedanken gemacht, welche Auswirkungen dein Handeln hat?

Du schreibst ja eine Seite weiter, dass auf einmal viele Biker die Trails statt bisher den Feldwegen nutzen. Na, woher kommt das wohl? Vielleicht weil diese Biker die Trails zuvor noch garnicht kannten?

Ich verzieh mich jetzt hier wieder. Soviel Ignoranz und dann noch dein überheblicher Tonfall reicht mir wirklich.
Macht so weiter, teilt alle Trails weiter im Netz, aber wundert euch nicht wenn dann zunehmend Trails gesperrt sind und die Waldbesitzer, Förster usw. euch auf einmal einen Schritt weiter sind.
Mir ist das wurst, dann fahr ich halt wo anders, gibt immer noch viele gute Trails in der Region, die nicht von ein paar Kids ausgeplappert werden, die 5 Min Ruhm in einem Internetforum ernten wollen.

Ich hätte erst dann ein Problem, wenn auch "meine" Trails hier weiter verbreitet werden und dort dann ähnliches wie um Wangen passiert.


----------



## duc-mo (22. November 2017)

Jetzt aber mal langsam!!!



guerilla01 schrieb:


> Du willst offenbar garnichts einsehen, dass solche Leute wie du, die meinen alles in der Öffentlichkeit teilen müssen, eine große Gefahr für die Trails und somit die Biker, die diese nutzen wollen..



Wie deutlich muss ich denn schreiben, dass das meine Meinung ist?
ICH habe hier gar nix "geteilt" und selbst wenn würde ich mir das nicht verbieten lassen... Ich verbiete dir ja auch nicht die freie Meinungsäußerung, also fass dir mal bitte an die eigene Nase!



> Nütirlich gibt es nicht mehr Biker nur wegen der Karte. Wie kommt man überhaupt auf so eine unsinnige Argumentation? Wie alt  bist du eigentlich? Hast du dir überhaupt schon mal Gedanken gemacht, welche Auswirkungen dein Handeln hat?



Jetzt wird's echt hahnebüchen... Du warst doch derjenige der propagiert hat, dass die Karte dazu führt das mehr Biker kommen! Sorry, aber die "unsinnige Argumentation" hast du angezettelt.
Schon lustig, dass du nach meinem Alter fragst... Die Frage kommt ja eigentlich nur von Kindern, zumindest macht das mein "Großer" so und die Frage nach meinem "Alter" sollte damit wohl hinreichend beantwortet sein...



> Du schreibst ja eine Seite weiter, dass auf einmal viele Biker die Trails statt bisher den Feldwegen nutzen. Na, woher kommt das wohl? Vielleicht weil diese Biker die Trails zuvor noch garnicht kannten?



Hättest du den besagten Post mal genauer gelesen hättest du meine Meinung gelesen und müsstest nicht über meine Sichtweise spekulieren...



> Ich verzieh mich jetzt hier wieder. Soviel Ignoranz und dann noch dein überheblicher Tonfall reicht mir wirklich.
> 
> Macht so weiter, teilt alle Trails weiter im Netz, aber wundert euch nicht wenn dann zunehmend Trails gesperrt sind und die Waldbesitzer, Förster usw. euch auf einmal einen Schritt weiter sind.
> Mir ist das wurst, dann fahr ich halt wo anders, gibt immer noch viele gute Trails in der Region, die nicht von ein paar Kids ausgeplappert werden, die 5 Min Ruhm in einem Internetforum ernten wollen.



Den "Tonfall" im geschriebenen Wort raus zu lesen ist absurd. Du kannst machen was du willst und es bleibt dir überlassen wie du den Thread hier nutzt. Für mich ist es eine gute Plattform um die lokalen Konflikte und Trailsperrungen mit zu bekommen. Ich habe hier keinen Trail "veröffentlicht" und ich würde behaupten, dass mir 95% der hier veröffentlichten Trails vorher schon bekannt waren. Um "Ruhm" geht's mir ganz sicher nicht. Ich könnte mir ja vorstellen, dass sich manche Leute das bei Strava wünschen (die du so häufig genannt hast) aber das Medium nutze ich nicht und bin dem gegenüber ebenfalls kritisch eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (1. Mai 2018)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum offiziellen Trail? Nach der Unterschriftenaktion ist so viel Zeit vergangen das ich irgendwie nicht mehr damit rechne das es ein positives Ende nimmt... liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Mai 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum offiziellen Trail? Nach der Unterschriftenaktion ist so viel Zeit vergangen das ich irgendwie nicht mehr damit rechne das es ein positives Ende nimmt... liege ich da falsch?


Die Schwäbische berichtet:
*MTB-Trails in der Region bleiben ein schwieriges Thema*


----------



## duc-mo (8. Mai 2018)

Lächerlich... Warum können andere Regionen trotz der 2m Regel Trails ausweisen? Also fahren wir halt weiter wie immer...


----------



## allgäuhopper (8. Mai 2018)

Mir fällt ausser ein paar spärlich markierten Rad- und Wanderwegen und den Verbotsschildern kein "offizieller Beitrag" zum Rad-und Wandergebiet Wangen ein. Schau z.B. die völlig verfallenen Wege am Argenzusammenfluss an, geht gar nicht. Die Kurtaxe wird offensichtlich nicht für die Wanderwegerhaltung eingesetzt.


----------



## bluesky29 (8. Mai 2018)

legal - illegal - scheißegal  Das sind doch Nasen - weisen wir halt Wege mit 2m aus - das hilft uns doch immens weiter


----------



## guerilla01 (1. Juni 2018)

Auch wenn ich mich hier im Thread schon ziemlich unbeliebt gemacht habe, da ich eine andere Auffassung habe, was das veröffentlichen von Trails angeht, habe ich mal ein ernstes Anliegen:

Wir haben aktuell an der Argen (Argenzusammenfluss abwärts) ein größeres Problem mit Motocrossern.
Auch heute wieder nachdem alles nass war haben die Arschlöcher größtmögliche Spuren hinterlassen.
Leute helft bitte mit die Penner zu erwischen. Wenn einer etwas rausfindet, bitte sofort melden und anzeigen. Am besten mit Foto. Die Kerle sind meist ohne Nummernschild auch auf den schmalsten Wanderwegen unterwegs.


----------



## allgäuhopper (1. Juni 2018)

die hatten die Nummerntafel schon dran (nicht notiert), petzen tut man nicht. 
Soll der Forst sich auf die Lauer legen.


----------



## guerilla01 (1. Juni 2018)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> die hatten die Nummerntafel schon dran (nicht notiert), petzen tut man nicht.
> Soll der Forst sich auf die Lauer legen.


Seh ich etwas anders. Für mich ist da eine Linie eindeutig überschritten.
Im Endeffekt werden wir Biker die Leidtragenden sein, wenn die Situation erst richtig eskaliert.
Die Typen gehören schleunigst aus dem Verkehr gezogen.


----------



## allgäuhopper (1. Juni 2018)

und der nächste fotografiert Dich und zeigt dich an (2m Regel)....


----------



## guerilla01 (1. Juni 2018)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> und der nächste fotografiert Dich und zeigt dich an (2m Regel)....


Du willst doch nicht die lächerliche 2m Regel mit der Nutzung von motorisierten Fahrzeugen im Wald gleichsetzen?
Von der Auswirkung auf die Natur wollen wir gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allgäuhopper (1. Juni 2018)

der Unterschied ist nicht groß, beides darf man nicht. Man sieht in Wangen wie die Nutzung zu Problemen führt.


----------



## kamikater (1. Juni 2018)

Da kann ich 
*guerilla01* nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Die Missachtung der dämlichen 2-m-Regelung kann man nun wirklich nicht mit dem Fahren von Enduro-Motorrädern im Wald gleichsetzen. Die Typen gehören aus dem Verkehr gezogen.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Juni 2018)

guerilla01 schrieb:


> Wir haben aktuell an der Argen (Argenzusammenfluss abwärts) ein größeres Problem mit Motocrossern.
> Auch heute wieder nachdem alles nass war haben die Arschlöcher größtmögliche Spuren hinterlassen.
> Leute helft bitte mit die Penner zu erwischen. Wenn einer etwas rausfindet, bitte sofort melden und anzeigen. Am besten mit Foto. Die Kerle sind meist ohne Nummernschild auch auf den schmalsten Wanderwegen unterwegs.



Was sind den "größtmögliche" Spuren, hast du Bilder???
In Wangen sind vereinzelt Endurowanderer unterwegs, aber die verhalten sich aus meiner Erfahrung vorbildlich...

Wenn sich bei euch tatsächlich Motocrosser ohne Zulassung und Kennzeichen austoben und die Wege mit Gewalt umgraben, dann würde ich die bei Sichtung zur Rede stellen. Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe geht es für die um den Lappen, ein hohes Bußgeld und sogar um Freiheitsstrafen bei Gefährdung...

Vermutlich sind wohl eher Endurowanderer mit zugelassenen Maschinen samt Kennzeichen unterwegs die unabsichtlich Spuren hinterlassen haben. Auch da würde ich das Gespräch suchen, denn in der Regel ist die Gattung sehr einsichtig, weil die bei ihrem Sport mit noch mehr Problemen wie wir Biker konfrontiert werden. Denen blüht aber trotzdem nur ein 20€ Ticket wegen unerlaubten Befahrens und mit "ich zeig dich an" machst du dich da nur lächerlich...

https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/bef..._wegen_dem_befahren_von_waldwegen_eine_strafe


----------



## mikeomike (13. Oktober 2018)

Trauriges Ende (48)
Aufgesammelte Schnipsel von Flatterband.
Lagen weit verstreut im Wald.


----------



## beuze1 (13. Oktober 2018)

mikeomike schrieb:


> Trauriges Ende



von was& wo


----------



## mikeomike (14. Oktober 2018)

Von Trail 48.

(Sorry, wenn das jetzt dramatischer rüberkam, als es gemeint war.)


----------



## beuze1 (14. Oktober 2018)

mikeomike schrieb:


> Von Trail 48.



 Die Sperrung ist sowieso


----------



## duc-mo (14. Oktober 2018)

Bin den Trail schon länger nicht mehr gefahren... Nach Baumfällarbeiten war der Anfang der Jahres unfahrbar... Hat da jemand aufgeräumt?


----------



## mikeomike (15. Oktober 2018)

Bin ihn seit der "Sperrung" nicht mehr gefahren. War zu Fuß dort um zu sehen, wie es jetzt dort aussieht. Er sieht unbefahren aus. Es liegen Reste der Baumfällarbeiten rum, ist aber nicht dramatisch. Aufgeräumt hat niemand. Die Schilder hängen jetzt am Waldrand, nicht mehr am Trailkopf. Das alte Absperrband hatte sich als Müll im Wald verteilt. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich der Wiesenbesitzer oder der Waldbesitzer gestört hat. Dass es einen Bauer stört, wenn zu viele über seine Wiese fahren, kann ich verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (24. Oktober 2018)

*
Heute in der Schäbigen Zeitung.....*


----------



## BiBaBergler (25. Oktober 2018)

Achtung! Vermutung und persönliche Meinung:
Wird scho so n Weltklasse Brechsandtrail vom Tschugg werden....
Da könnte man das Geld auch andersweitig zum Fenster rauswerfen.


----------



## duc-mo (25. Oktober 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Achtung! Vermutung und persönliche Meinung:
> Wird scho so n Weltklasse Brechsandtrail vom Tschugg werden....
> Da könnte man das Geld auch andersweitig zum Fenster rauswerfen.



Super Kommentar...


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2019)

guerilla01 schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht die lächerliche 2m Regel mit der Nutzung von motorisierten Fahrzeugen im Wald gleichsetzen?



Wenn man selber einen Motor am e-Mofa hat?

Aktuell
Die Trails unter der Autobahn-Brücke in Neu Ravensburg leiden zurzeit massiv unter dem dort stattfindenden Holzeinschlag. Fahren so gut wie unmöglich.


----------



## mikeomike (5. Januar 2020)

Trail 82:
Hab gesehen, dass der Jägerstand, der für Konflikt mit Bikern gesorgt hatte, abgebaut wurde. Der Bewuchs auf der zugehörigen Lichtung ist wohl zu hoch geworden. Der Jägerstand steht jetzt an einer neuen Lichtung ein Stück südlich abseits des Trails.
Auch die massive Sperre am Trailkopf gibt es nicht mehr. An einer Stelle liegen gefällte Bäume quer über dem Trail, die aber den Winter geholt werden dürften.


----------



## beuze1 (2. April 2020)

Trail Nr. 41 hat durch Starkregen und Sturm erheblich gelitten. Da fehlt ein ganzes Stück, das abgerutscht ist und es liegen jede menge Bäume im Hang. Unten raus gehts wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (3. April 2020)

Sieht aktuell doch auf fast allen Trails so aus. Inzwischen bin ich ziemlich angefressen, weil es durch Baufällarbeiten sogar noch schlimmer wird... Die 48 war vor zwei Wochen noch halbwegs flüssig zu befahren, jetzt ist die Mitte völlig zu.

Aktuell fällt mir keiner der guten Trails ein der durchgängig befahrbar ist...


----------



## beuze1 (20. Mai 2020)

Trail Nr.72
es gibt vermutlich keine größere "Arschlochdichte" von Stöckenleger in Wangen,
wie auf diesem Trail ? ?


----------



## Speichenede (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, super Sache mit der Trailkarte!
Welche der vorgeschlagenen Runden (siehe erster Beitrag im Thread) sind denn gerade überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen? Anfang April schien ja keiner der besten Trails flüssig fahrbar zu sein...


----------



## mikeomike (5. Juli 2020)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das gesehn/gelesen?


Ich hab neulich mal nach der Strecke gesucht aber nix gefunden.
Sollte die nicht im Bereich von Trail 12 (oberhalb Hangquellmoor Epplings) sein?
Oder ist das Projekt noch gar nicht abgeschlossen?


----------



## beuze1 (6. Juli 2020)

mikeomike schrieb:


> Oder ist das Projekt noch gar nicht abgeschlossen?



Ist wohl eingeschlafen. War vielleicht zu wenig Werbung drin für den Herrn Oli Dorn?


----------



## Korbiniandirt (17. Juli 2020)

Strecke ist noch dieses Jahr geplant zu bauen! Durch den Haushaltsstopp wird’s wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr


----------



## bluesky29 (24. August 2020)

Hi,

weiß einer von euch was wegen den neuen "Radfahren verboten" Schildern am hinteren Teil des Trails unterhalb von Schomburg an der Argen entlang (Richtung Klärwerk Pflegelberg)








wenn das so weitergeht dürfen wir bald nirgendwo mehr fahren oder ?


----------



## Speichenede (25. August 2020)

bluesky29 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß einer von euch was wegen den neuen "Radfahren verboten" Schildern am hinteren Teil des Trails unterhalb von Schomburg an der Argen entlang (Richtung Klärwerk Pflegelberg)
> Anhang anzeigen 1104564
> ...





bluesky29 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß einer von euch was wegen den neuen "Radfahren verboten" Schildern am hinteren Teil des Trails unterhalb von Schomburg an der Argen entlang (Richtung Klärwerk Pflegelberg)
> Anhang anzeigen 1104564
> ...



Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit Gelegenheit mit dem angeblichen Eigentümer zu sprechen, da ich ihn vor Ort traf.
Er beklagte, dass die Mountainbiker Überhand genommen hätten, diese auch nicht Halt vor Absperrungen machen würden wenn er Holz macht und einige auch sehr rücksichtslos unterwegs wären. Letzendlich wäre es auch ein Haftungsthema. Er sah sich gezwungen die Schilder aufzustellen, auch wenn es ihm keinen Spass mache mittels Verboten zu agieren.
Weitere Verbotsschilder und Unmut der Eigentümer können wir sicher durch Rücksichtnahme gegenüber den anderen Wegenutzern etwas vorbeugen. Anderenfalls schießen wir uns selber ins Knie! Wenn also Wanderer unterwegs sind, empfehle ich mal ordentlich runterzubremsen, evtl. auch anzuhalten und zur Seite zu gehen. Dass scheint für einige Biker leider noch nicht nicht selbstverständlich zu sein, diese schaden dann der ganzen Szene, versauen unser Image und führen im Zweifel zu weiteren Verboten.


----------



## bluesky29 (25. August 2020)

Hi Speichenede

sehe ich genauso wie du - ich bin da eigentlich schon seit Jahren unterwegs und hatte noch nie Probleme - wenn mir ein Wanderer oder Reiter eitgegenkommt halte ich an - lass die vorbei und fahr dann weiter - oder - wenn die mir Platz machen bedanke ich mich und wünsche noch einen schönen Tag.

man sollte sich einfach an die Trailregeln des DIMB halten und ein bisschen Rücksicht auf Andere nehmen - dann klappts auch mit den Grundbesitzern, Förstern,... (Ausnahmen vorbehalten)


----------



## beuze1 (16. September 2020)

Speichenede schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit Gelegenheit mit dem angeblichen Eigentümer zu sprechen...Er sah sich gezwungen die Schilder aufzustellen, auch wenn es ihm keinen Spass mache mittels Verboten zu agieren.



Der angeblichen Eigentümer ist ganz sicher nicht dazu befugt, irgendwelche Schilder aufzustellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (20. Dezember 2020)

auf der Sonnenbank...


----------



## alteoma301 (20. April 2021)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu in der Gegend bei Wangen. Gibt es Stellen oder Trails, bei denen man auf bestimmte Dinge achten muss? Gibt es Stellen, die man lieber meiden sollte, weil es dort unangenehme Leute gibt? Und sind die Trails auf der karte, die vor Jahren hier erstellt wurde, noch fahrbar?


----------



## beuze1 (26. April 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Und sind die Trails auf der karte, die vor Jahren hier erstellt wurde, noch fahrbar?



Ja, das meiste ist noch fahrbar. Der ein oder andere Baum liegt mal quer, aber sonst alles gut. Unangenehme Leute 1–2 mal im Jahr, wenn ich Lust hab, halte ich sogar und streite ein wenig mit den Idioten, meistens fahr ich aber einfach weiter.


----------



## beuze1 (16. November 2021)

Neuravensburg- Argen Trails...
die liegen da auch nicht zufällig 
leider keine Säge dabei gehabt.


----------



## mtbjj (27. November 2021)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Neuravensburg- Argen Trails...
> die liegen da auch nicht zufällig


woran machst Du das fest?


----------



## beuze1 (27. November 2021)

mtbjj schrieb:


> woran machst Du das fest?



Totholz legt sich nicht selber über den Trail, 2x gesehen, der andere wurde bewusst so gefällt, dass er auf dem Weg liegt und liegen bleibt.


----------



## mtbjj (27. November 2021)

ist auf den Bildern gar nicht so ersichtlich. ist natürlich schade.


----------



## beuze1 (18. November 2022)

Fährt hier eigentlich keiner mehr?


----------



## beuze1 (19. Dezember 2022)

War doch ziemlich klar, dass noch irgendein Grund gefunden wird, um den Bike-Park weiter zu verhindern. Hauptsache man haut Millionen € für die Landesgartenschau und einen Aussichtsturm raus, den keiner will. Da bleibt für die Jugend nichts übrig. Auch beim Argenwehr kneifen, wenn 2–3 Anwohner keinen Radweg/Brücke wollen, man will schließlich seine Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (Mittwoch um 15:55)

Wofür will den der Herr Bürgermeister Lang einen (umstrittenen) Aussichtsturm bauen, wo es doch schon die schönsten Plätze gibt! Baut mit dem gespartem Geld lieber den Bikepark, der schon seit Jahren versprochen ist.


----------

